# New record for land in our area



## steve IN (Jan 13, 2010)

Just have to let you all know about a land auction in our community last week. Proves that there is still optimism for some. A 140 acre farm sold for $11,800 an acre. It is an L shaped piece with two wet spots ( some years) and in my opinion fair dirt. Buyer was a local farmer who farms about 6,000 acres and owns most of it. . Had three bidders in the $10,000 plus range then only two at $11.000 plus. Getting alot of people close to retirememnt thinking about goimg earlier.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Send those buyers down here. I'm retiring!

Ralph


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

The LaPorte area is within commuting distance of Chicago - at least the south side of Chicago. Does the land have development potential? That can push prices upward.

Gary


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Man, thats cheap...wish I could buy some land here at that price...


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That's a lot of money for a good sized parcel.....hate to have to write the check, down payment check as well. Course I'm a bit old fashioned, perhaps you don't need skin in the game ifn your tight with the loan officer....but what happens when....Ooops that's another thread


----------



## steve IN (Jan 13, 2010)

Land does have road frontage but that is all. This farmers dad made money whoring off the frontage in the past but he passed a few years ago. LaPorte county isn't doing much development lately. We have a local government that considers business and development a free ATM machine by driving taxes higher.


----------

